# Cheap Vs Expensive Shampoo



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Been using Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo for a while, like the stuff but due to the reviews on here of BTBM, i've just ordered some to try.

The "what shampoo we using "thread got me thinking

How does cheap shampoo compaire to more expensive shampoo?

IE: whats the most expensive shampoo you can get and what benefits may you get as a result? over a cheap shampoo

hope that makes sense, and not too much of a noob question to ask on here :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You will feel the difference with BTBM in the bucket because its a quality shampoo.You will understand me when you get around to trying it:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have tried alot of shampoo's (Not as many as Ross :thumb: ) but a fair few and IMO Dodo BTBM is well up there and is my preferred choice.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

define cheap? i reckon a 6 quid for dg901 is cheap - and its fantastic 

as is zaino z7 at around 6-7quid


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

All the shampoos I've tried - AG, DG901, PB slick and suds, a few of the CG ones are all pretty cheap like [and good] and last a while for the less than 10 pounds they cost.

What amazes me with this forum is the fact a few select people say they like and sales of that product must go through the roof with everyone getting some!....Z8, FK1000p, BTBM more recently in this case!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

cheapest shampoo ive tried and thought was ok ish was megs soft wash but when i go back to 901 it feels miles apart yet to try BTMB but will get some after ive finished the last bit of blithambers shampoo and my new glossworks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The unseen benefits to expensive vs cheap shampoos will always be the active cleaning ingredients ie the soaps/surfactants.

They are the first thing to go when shampoos are cheapened.

I can make you thick, slippery, foamy water that many people would love, and it wouldn't have an ounce of soap in it..... errm, shampoos should clean, right? 

Thanks to thickeners, silicone (slickener, gloss enhancer) and foaming agents, you can create the ultimate 'looking' and 'feeling' shampoo, much more cheaply than loading it with soap. Dilution ratios will be a key as manufacturers will often have a recommended rate to ensure reasonable cleaning results - this tends to be based on cleaning power, no manufacturer wants you having a dirty car after use of the product - but it should only be used as a guide.

As ever, get a dirty car and see what the cleaning power is like and what is left behind etc.

A good shampoo, technically speaking, is a real balancing act. Not too foamy but foamy enough (foam helps dirt release from the surface but dilutes the product through aeration), not too slick (as it can inhibit cleaning) but slick enough to encapsulate dirt and prevent scratching. Enough soap to clean, but not too much to cause rinsing problems.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Around 7 quid for a reasonably sized bottle of CG Maxi Suds/Citrus Wash and Gloss/Bodywork Wash n Wax.

Isn't that cheaper than megs?


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> define cheap? i reckon a 6 quid for dg901 is cheap - and its fantastic
> 
> as is zaino z7 at around 6-7quid


a quick google always seems to take me to Halfords

How's about this?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_163247_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

A £1 for 500 ml.

And who makes a expensive shampoo? thinking along the likes of £20 for the same amount as in the link maybe 1Ltr? just intrested to know :thumb:


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

Speaking of cheap shampoo and that more expensive has better cleaners e.t.c.....Autoglym Shampoo this shampoo is simply for CLEAN cars (in the dilution rate autoglym suggest) and here in Greece is by any mean cheap.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

remal said:


> a quick google always seems to take me to Halfords
> 
> How's about this?
> 
> ...


not something id use myself, try it and let u know what you make of it - havent used it myself so cant comment on how good it is/isnt :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> not something id use myself, try it and let u know what you make of it - havent used it myself so cant comment on how good it is/isnt :thumb:


:lol:

No no just given a example of a cheap shampoo :thumb: not used it and prob won't.

Just intrested to read peoples views on the prices of shampoo's and how paying more can benefit


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

Its actually OK, but its dillution ratio is poor, compared to the likes of AG, BTBM and Sour power.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/chemical-guys-maxi-suds-ii/prod_165.html

6 quid, and i can see it lasting me a long time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dodo SN shampoo - dilutes to 1500:1 iirc so works out cheaper in the long run..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/chemical-guys-maxi-suds-ii/prod_165.html
> 
> 6 quid, and i can see it lasting me a long time.


it will last a _very_ long time if you keep smelling it rather than use it :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

3m shampoo is a fiver and got some rave reviews just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I use Gold Class and Born to be Mild!! lol

Use the BTBM on my Megane and the Gold Class on my Lupo. I personally like both but you can feel the difference between the too.

The BTBM makes the water feel super slick and you use a lot less than you do of the Gold Class. Having said that I've had my big bottle of the Megs stuff for 18 months+ and still have a decent amount in the bottle. 

I rate both of them but for regular, heavy duty washing I don't think you can go wrong with the Gold Class.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BTBM is my benchmark shampoo.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Interesting comments on here, I have never really thought about the shampoo- I have for years used Megs Gold Class.

However, ran out a few weeks ago and found a bottle of Tesco Value Shampoo in the shed - I think I bought it to do the wheels and arches , but to be honest it really seems to clean just as well as the Megs ! You need a little more in your bucket but at 79p a bottle who cares.

I should point out that I always Snow foam and jet wash before washing so theres probably not much dirt left on.

Just gone and bought some more as sooner spend the cash saved on some wax etc....

Now sitting back and waiting to be slated........


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL working my way through 5L of Simonitz wash and wax

Got it in ASDA ages ago for £2

On a serious point though is it really ****?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I used gold class and thought it was a VERY good shampoo, then tried some duragloss #901 and the difference was amazing. I could actually feel how lubricated it was, and obviously the smell. Then I ordered some sour power and BTBM and I LOVE them, unusually I prefered the sour power over the born to be mild.

Just ordered some SN shampoo to try as I'm interested in the dilution ratio it can achieve. Living in a hard water area, I go through shampoo too quickly!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> I used gold class and thought it was a VERY good shampoo, then tried some duragloss #901 and the difference was amazing. I could actually feel how lubricated it was, and obviously the smell. Then I ordered some sour power and BTBM and I LOVE them, unusually I prefered the sour power over the born to be mild.
> 
> *Just ordered some SN shampoo to try as I'm interested in the dilution ratio it can achieve. Living in a hard water area, I go through shampoo too quickly![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Celticking said:


> On a serious point though is it really ****?


No, honestly I think Tescos Value is fine regardless of price but superb when you do bring price into it.

BTW I bought 5 litres of Asda Basics shampoo originally to do the wheels etc and it really is C**P!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Fellas i dont know about you lot but i want to bring down the cost of shampoo to an exceptable level.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been meaning to try FK #1016 maybe in 2010


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting question on what even expensive means - BTBM - two capfuls in about 10-15litres produces a great wash bucket of very easy to use and more importantly, brilliant results. I think I'm using about 14-15ml per wash - so let's say 15-20 washes from the small bottle - £8/£9 (can't remember) divided by 20 washes = 40-45p per wash.......pennies compared to most things in life (think of the depreciation on your car!)....



vxrmarc said:


> Fellas i dont know about you lot but i want to bring down the cost of shampoo to an exceptable level.


Ha-ha, we've had that for a Christmas laugh on waxes, shall we do it for New Year now on Shampoos! :lol:

Clive.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I cant answer that im a politician , more tea vicar?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Sonax Gloss shampoo good and cheap ,work very well with foam lance :thumb: Simoniz wash&wax nice shampoo very gentle .

i tried swissvax car bath :wall: very bad he still sleep on the shelf . zymol clear maybe bring more suds better cleaning ability .i found expensive shampoo very mild and safe 100% not strip the wax but in same time it takes all of the joy out of washing the car!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have been meaning to try FK #1016 maybe in 2010


my bottle of that arrived today - don't tell me theres a shampoo i'm going to try _before _you?! :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> my bottle of that arrived today - don't tell me theres a shampoo i'm going to try _before _you?! :lol:


It looks like it Kev:lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> It looks like it Kev:lol::lol:


GOOD!!  :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> GOOD!!  :lol:


But I am around 30 ahead of you:lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> But I am around 30 ahead of you:lol::lol:


true... 
i'm happy with SP ultra gloss, dodo btbm and sn really...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What do you think of BTBM BTW?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> What do you think of BTBM BTW?


not used it in the wash bucket yet  washed the fiesta the other day but could'nt find it in the shed so went for ultra gloss instead. (found it on the floor behind a gallon bottle in the end, luckily it had'nt leaked. must tidy the shed up, its a mess atm):lol:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I have got my BTBM yesterday from CYC, not tried it yet


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

not really seen that much with the more exspensive shampoos to justify there prices thats why im going back and sticking with my autosmart autowash and duet


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

millns84 said:


> 3m shampoo is a fiver and got some rave reviews just a few weeks ago.


I have only ever used btbm and supernatural, but i bought this 3m after these reviews as after discount its under a fiver, and is actually very very good!It most defently must be the best shampoo in the world in its price bracket, and could easily rival the high end shampoo's.
But im not gona lie, btbm really is like silk, its so good!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Britemax PH Neutral is absolutely fantastic, and the bottle design is genius.
Feels very lubricated, a lot more than Maxi Suds (quite a standard) and smells brilliant.

£7.12 for just under a litre too from Mat at i4 :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I was running out of duragloss 901 so I bought some glossworks, I'd say that it isn't a patch on 901.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Celticking said:


> LOL working my way through 5L of Simonitz wash and wax
> 
> Got it in ASDA ages ago for £2
> 
> On a serious point though is it really ****?


Maybe because it's the last part of my wash process, but I've yet to use a shampoo which doesn't clean the car. I'm now on my third formula of Simoniz shampoo and every one of them has cleaned the car. (Albeit my cars well protected) The orange coloured one and the new red coloured ones are good. I'd say at least on a par with Megs shampoo plus. The white coloured one wasn't nice to use as it didn't feel lubbed enough and had little foam but the other two I'm happy with and for around £4.50 a gallon can't really be beaten IMHO. Now I know Dodo BTBM gets great reviews and I've got no doubt that it deserves those reviews, but for what I need and expect of a shamoo I can't justify the extra expense. Each to their own I suppose.:thumb:


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Duragloss 901, only around £6 for a small bottle. Was very impressed with it compared to AG.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I got a few bottles of the Yellow Simonize from Halfords when they were cheap. Seems to do the trick if im honest. I have used 901 and Megs Shampoo plus, which I think are great. Combined with a think layer of snow foam I will be sticking to the cheap shampoos. Especially as the Megs bulk bottles have shot up in price!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I was running out of duragloss 901 so I bought some glossworks, I'd say that it isn't a patch on 901.


Glossworkz is not all that impressive I find too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this does everything a shampoo needs to imo - cleans well, lubricates the surface well, rinses easily and leaves a nice finish behind. cheap too


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> this does everything a shampoo needs to imo - cleans well, lubricates the surface well, rinses easily and leaves a nice finish behind. cheap too


I take it we come and see you for the cheap SP products on saturday?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I take it we come and see you for the cheap SP products on saturday?


lol, already got Alex bringing half of his stock to the meet for me.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Haha, I'm about to put in an order aswell. 

Going to be an expensive few hours.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Haha, I'm about to put in an order aswell.
> 
> Going to be an expensive few hours.


what you ordering then?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

German applicators, cotton applicators, fine clay and some of the new citrus cleaner so i can use it as a pre wash.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> German applicators, cotton applicators, fine clay and some of the new citrus cleaner so i can use it as a pre wash.


cool :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> cool :thumb:


Knowing my addiction it will probably end up being more. lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Knowing my addiction it will probably end up being more. lol


haha! you know it makes sense :thumb: saves on the p&p too


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> haha! you know it makes sense :thumb: saves on the p&p too


Thats the good thing with alex, he is only 20 mins from me. 

So no p&p ever. lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Thats the good thing with alex, he is only 20 mins from me.
> 
> So no p&p ever. lol


thats it, rub it in :lol:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Washed my motor today. Just used a few pumps of Shampoo plus in the bucket. Normally I reserve it as a snowfoam mixture item for some reason. Anyway, I was impressed with it no end. 

Ive also just remembered that I have about 3 bottles of the Zymol shampoo that Halfords sell/sold. Ah, coconut. Must give that a whirl sometime again. 

I really have too many Shampoos that I need to use up.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

weemax said:


> Washed my motor today. Just used a few pumps of Shampoo plus in the bucket. Normally I reserve it as a snowfoam mixture item for some reason. Anyway, I was impressed with it no end.
> 
> Ive also just remembered that I have about 3 bottles of the Zymol shampoo that Halfords sell/sold. Ah, coconut. Must give that a whirl sometime again.
> 
> *I really have too many Shampoos that I need to use up*.


Wana bet


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> this does everything a shampoo needs to imo - cleans well, lubricates the surface well, rinses easily and leaves a nice finish behind. cheap too


Jeez thats cheap!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I use Meguiars Shampoo plus. Started off with the NXT shampoo, then got some shampoo plus and noticed a big difference in lubricity


----------



## projibber (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep Shampoo plus is ace, one pump in the bucket every time


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Ive found the difference in shampoo is huge between products. 

Only found this site about 2 years ago i suppose. When i did i started doing things a bit different. Ive plenty more experience using cheap products than i have more expencive ones. 

I used to was with your £2 a bottle type stuff Car Plan, Turtle Wax etc. They cleaned ok or so i thought at the time. 

When i stsrted looking at this site i got some Built Hammer stuff. That was better but still not great. 

Then i got some Gold Class = WOW compared to the stuff i used to use the cleaning and more noticable than anything was the finnish the shampoo leaves is far better than anything else ive tried. 

Nearly at the end of my bottle now so im going to try some Dodo Juice see what thats like from reports on here it should be even better :thumb:


----------

